# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Наши ролики - ваше мнение

## AleXXL Che

Ролики снимали и монтировали школьники, специально для видеоконкурсов в КВН
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGdHU_Ax25g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcRl4...eature=related
Очень интересно узнать ваше мнение. Возможно будут какие-то советы:smile:

----------


## Лев

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGdHU_Ax25g


Прикольно, но в глазах рябит от трясущейся камеры...



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcRl4...eature=related


Не впечатлило...

----------


## AleXXL Che

Спасибо, Лев, что высказал свое мнение.

[QUOTE=Лев;2734265]Прикольно, но в глазах рябит от трясущейся камеры...
Специально сделали этот эффект "нестудийности" съемок, под впечатлением от операторских работ фильма "Ведьма из Блэр" и сериала "Школа":smile:

----------


## AleXXL Che

Никто не ругает и не хвалит :frown:

----------


## irinaruh

а мне наоборот, показались очень милые ролики...

----------


## Petruxa

*AleXXL Che*,
 первый смешной
второй - наиграно показалось

----------


## AleXXL Che

Вот еще один, свеженький

----------


## даша_ст

мне понравилось! особенно как мальчик ловит крабовые палочки! ещё смешнее было бы если б он их поймал сразу несколько, а они собрались бы в фигурку напоминающую краба и побежали по снегу. но это наверное сложно.

----------


## AleXXL Che

даша_ст, спсибо за оченку нашего творчества))) и за идею тоже

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Посмотрела все ролики....?Радовает ,то что дети чем то заняты,со временем будет получатся всё лучше и лучше!Творческого роста и успехов!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Творческого роста и успехов!!!


Большое спасибо за пожелание)))

----------


## PAN

> Радовает ,то что дети чем то заняты,со временем будет получатся всё лучше и лучше!Творческого роста и успехов!!!


Самые главные в данном случае слова...
*AleXXL Che*, вы взялись за трудное и "неприбыльное" дело... Значит в душЕ что-то такое есть...

Удачи...

----------


## sulimka

Мне очень понравилось!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Мне очень понравилось!!!


Спасибо)))

----------


## AleXXL Che

А кто нибудь еще занимается видео для КВН?

----------


## Tatuana

Для КВН ещё не делала, пробовали для Нового года.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjajAJll6kY

----------


## Tatuana

*AleXXL Che*, вы специально выставили ролики без финала? Или я чего-то не понимаю...Мне кажется во всех не хватает эффектной концовки... Ну это на мой взгляд, причём непрофессиональный :Grin:  Можете сильно не обращать внимания... А в остальном - прикольные ролики, отличные ребята. :Ok:  Поддерживаю ораторов выше - просто чудесно, что ребята заняты и это им нравится, это видно.

В свою очередь жду оценки своего "творения" :Blush2:

----------


## AleXXL Che

> AleXXL Che, вы специально выставили ролики без финала? Или я чего-то не понимаю..


Всё правильно ты заметила. просто по условиям конкурса люди выходят на сцену  добивают видео текстовым юмором. видео - это только половина. остальное живьем)))

Теперь по поводу твоего ролика. сделано хорошо и позитивно. но никакой идеи нет. просто инсценировка песни. а где позиция режиссера (автора) ролика? где неожиданный выход?

----------


## Tatuana

> Теперь по поводу твоего ролика. сделано хорошо и позитивно. но никакой идеи нет. просто инсценировка песни. а где позиция режиссера (автора) ролика? где неожиданный выход?


 Хм...Мне казалось, что есть :Blink: ...значит не получилось
*AleXXL Che*, а скажи пожалуйста, как бы ты его сделал? А как выразить позицию режиссёра?

----------


## AleXXL Che

> а скажи пожалуйста, как бы ты его сделал? А как выразить позицию режиссёра?


Если бы я знал ответ на эти вопросы, был бы я тогда Тарантино или Гайдай)))

----------


## Tatuana

> Если бы я знал ответ на эти вопросы, был бы я тогда Тарантино или Гайдай)))


Если ты не знаешь как выражается режиссёрская позиция, как ты можешь судить, что её там нет? ...Не логично...

----------


## AleXXL Che

Tatuana, мне показалось что это просто инсценировка. Извини если неправ

----------


## Tatuana

Да, бог мой, какое "извини"...За что?  :Taunt:  Какие тут могут быть обиды. Просто хочется совершенствоваться, учиться. И поэтому ожидала какого-нить дельного совета. 
Люди! :061:  Может ещё кто посмотрит и даст оценку: что неправильно, и что сделать?

----------


## даша_ст

*Tatuana*, дед Мороз поменьше должен быть один, это такой персонаж, которого все ждут и который несёт праздник. Он не должен просто в одиночку веселиться. он же не псих. вот вначале когда он поёт и играет на пианино - вполне нормально, что он один. он видимо загрустил, что зима, новый год, а веселье ещё не началось. потом он пришёл к людям и с этого момента мне кажется он уже не должен веселиться один. если он радуется что снег идёт, то должен снег идти. если снег упорно не желает идти, то хоть бы ребята его в шутку снежком обсыпали. "меня прёт, потому что гололёд" тоже можно прикольно сделать как все и дед мороз падают на льду (ну конечно если есть лёд). потом дед мороз танцует на сцене. хорошо танцует! вообще этот парень - молодец! но чего он как псих один-то танцует, надо тут развернуть камеру и показать зрителей. когда про шоколадного зайца, там довольно длинный момент, так и просится перебивочка крупным планом. ну хоть бы он детишкам шоколадных зайцев достал из кармана, а то чего ж он с детьми и без подарков. кстати детям, да и всей массовке надо как-то внушить, чтоб не оглядывались на камеру, не посматривали на оператора. 
когда дед на 3.20 танцует (отлично танцует), надо опять таки показать, что танцует он не сам для себя. там кстати слова "все вместе!". тут хорошо было бы показать, как ребята пытаются повторять его движения. вобщем, чтоб получилась ИСТОРИЯ. в истории есть начало, середина и конец. начало (играет на пианино) и конец ("поставьте эту песню ещё раз") - хорошо получились. а серидина немного подкачала (чуть-чуть) :)

ну как-то так...

----------


## Tatuana

*даша_ст*,  у-у-у :Yahoo: , спа-си-бо!  Так классно всё по полочкам разложила! Всё понятно. Ещё раз спасибо за оценку и советы :Tender: , буду учиться!

----------


## Ольга-Елена

хорошие ролики!!!!! +10

----------


## AleXXL Che

> хорошие ролики!!!!! +10


спасибо)))

----------


## MarGu

> Для КВН ещё не делала, пробовали для Нового года.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjajAJll6kY


Супер для любителя!!! Очень понравилось!

----------


## MarGu

> Ролики снимали и монтировали школьники, специально для видеоконкурсов в КВН
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGdHU_Ax25g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcRl4...eature=related
> Очень интересно узнать ваше мнение. Возможно будут какие-то советы:smile:


Ребята молодцы! Главное, что сами :)
... и, этот, с салатом, особенно по душе пришелся :) Немножко актерская игра во всех роликах подкачала, уж слишком наигранно, но надо с чего-то начинать! Молодцы!

----------


## Tatuana

> Супер для любителя!!! Очень понравилось!



 :Blush2:  Спасибо за оценку! Это был конкурсный ролик и наш Дед Мороз победун!

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Немножко актерская игра во всех роликах подкачала, уж слишком наигранно, но надо с чего-то начинать! Молодцы!


Мария, спасибо за оценку. Просто в КВН есть такая специфика наигранности, этим он от театра и отличается. Вобщем, будем стараться чтоб было еще лучше)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Просто в КВН есть такая специфика наигранности, этим он от театра и отличается


это точно))))

----------


## AleXXL Che

а кто-нибудь еще делает видео для КВН?

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

Интересные ролики. Давненько я занималась КВН, но тогда роликов не было

----------


## AleXXL Che

А у нас новые ролики! Буду ждать ваших оценок и комментариев.

----------


## AleXXL Che

А это мы Масленицу праздновали)))

----------


## Саша и Наташа

Наше Видео г. Николаев Агентство Саша и Наташа

Наши ролики теперь можно увидеть тут: http://video.mail.ru/mail/igrotex71/

 Фотогалерея http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/www-sasha-natasha/
 Александр 8(0512)593370, 067 2349054
e-mail: igrotex71@mail.ru 
www.sasha-natasha.mk.ua
Skype name balitskiyai

----------


## Саша и Наташа

а во как мы проводим масленницу http://youtu.be/1kI_XtCZBl0

----------

